# Paracord wrist brace!



## drnoob

Hello all! After shooting for a couple of hours my wrist started to hurt! So I started to look around the inter webs and there was no how to guides on how to weave a wrist brace for a slingshot! So after a couple of hours I got a great simple design! I plan on shooting a how to vid on YouTube soon! Here is what I got so far! Let me know what you think!


----------



## dannytsg

Yep. I like this way of wrist bracing as it's more usable and tactile. nice work


----------



## M.J

dannytsg said:


> Yep. I like this way of wrist bracing as it's more usable and tactile. nice work


Me, too. Very handy and functional.


----------



## drnoob

Thanks!


----------



## e~shot

Good job!


----------



## drnoob

I was thinking about giving one of these away and all I would want in return is a YouTube reveiw on it (good or bad) just your thoughts. What do you guys think? Or maybe just make a contest and give a couple away! But where should I post the giveaway topic in the forum if I go that route?


----------



## Smashtoad

Shoulda checked here first...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18692-paracord-wrist-strap/


----------



## drnoob

Lol scratch everything lol


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Wrist lanyard's sure can get slick & fancy! I see that the loop tightening is from pulling that 2 hole plastic slider piece/part. Is that piece home-made or sold as paracord accessory item? I just use the typical 1 paracord cord through SS handle hole, then ends knotted together to make a loop, slip hand wrist through loop & twist it until firm on wrist.


----------



## Vetryan15

Looks great. What I do is instead of the plastic buckles. I make a slip knot. ( not sure of the exact name) but it works like a champ


----------



## Smashtoad

Yeah...probably a ton of ways to pull this off. I use a "cobra" or "king conbra" weave, then put the extra cords on one end through the loop on the starting end, then a tight rolling hitch as an adjustor. Works pretty well.

But honestly, the more I shot, the less I found I needed a wrist brace, especially with shorter naturals. I also got tired of drilling holes in my pretty finished handles.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Yeah ... very personal preferences, everything about slingshots. I like the locked in feeling of slingshot in my hand using wrist lanyard. It kind of feels like the slingshot is a cyborg extension of my hand! With regular sized slingshots when repeatedly drawing bands in shooting sessions, surprising how lanyard lessens the pressure on your grip hand. Even on mini-shooters, I like lanyards. They can be pretty small to grip firmly, and for me, just more secure grip with lanyard.


----------



## Rapier

This is funny coz I just did one identical for my bow/slingbow release today. I used a Solomon weave pattern. I learnt how on YouTube at tait channel. He does a great job explaining and demonstrating.
Great job drnoob.


----------



## Dr J

Elegant wrist band, congratulations! They are all very crafty!


----------



## coyote-1

That could be considered a mere carry strap, from the perspective of NY law.

Will incorporate into my project.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I like to just have a set length without any plastic whatyacallits and wrap them a few times around after i put my arm through it.


----------



## B.P.R

I like this way... and have used it... but it kinda gets a little bulky in the pocket with this on....

I prefer to use just a length of cord wrapped round the wrist... twist your wrist to tighten


----------



## JEFF BURG

yup i have a couple i wear as survival bands never know when ya might need some cord


----------



## JonM

nice... i can see a spool or two of paracord in my future :wave:


----------



## ruthiexxxx

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I like to just have a set length without any plastic whatyacallits and wrap them a few times around after i put my arm through it.


Yup...that's how I do it and it works really well if a solid wrist brace isn't possible. I have them on most of my SS and slingbows. It should get round the legal restrictions in countries that don't allow wrist/arm braces


----------



## hoggy

cool idea


----------

